# Ipsum's Lineless Art Project



## Lorem Ipsum (Jan 21, 2009)

I've started doing artwork of the Pokémon in lineless form. At the moment, I only have two, but I thought that I may as well show them to you, so you can request Pokémon to be done, and so that people are interested in the project as well.

The first one I did, Hoothoot
The second one, a Chansey this time.

c&c as necessary, please be constructive, not destructive.


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅ (Jan 21, 2009)

These look very nice!
I especially like the Chansey. But the Hoothoot's glasses spikes look a little too wide or something, they look a little weird.
Anyway, I'd like to request a Heracross, please.


----------



## Dragon (Jan 22, 2009)

Salamence? =D

I like these. The Chansey is kinda hard to see, but awesome. I can't really say much based on two pieces of art lineless too, but looks good~ =)


----------



## Mewtwo (Jan 23, 2009)

Do a lineless Umbreon, please. And make another one on the other side shiny. (Do not care if they are excactly the same)

My crit is worthless, so...


----------

